
Ask HN: Drone Delivery Post-Covid? - didizaja
Do you think that drone delivery technology and&#x2F;or startups will become more common in the aftermath of COVID-19? I’ve been thinking that remote delivery services aided by drones might see a boon during and after this crisis.<p>Also, I’m curious if this might lead to the emergence of cloud-like, pay-per-use models for drones? I want to know what other HN users think about this and related ideas.
======
allears
This is far-future thinking. Nobody has demonstrated a viable drone delivery
service except in remote areas for emergency purposes. As a general delivery
option in urban or suburban zones, there are tons of problems and as yet no
practical scalable solutions.

~~~
superdope
actually wing has been doing this in multiple cities, feel this would get more
prevalent after the covid-19.

